# RAGE Customs' new project



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Well guys I came across this rzr today for a price i couldnt pass up. Pretty plain now but its about to be turned into a dark mud thirsty beast. lol Takin it up to the shop tomorrow to get started.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cant wait to see final product


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

just have to decide what tires and wheels right now. For sure getting lifted. Plastics gonna be matte black. Im thinking about a dark matte silver for the a-arms and roll cage and matte black wheels. thinking that the "bat mobile tank theme" might work lol not for sure just yet. 

as for tires im leaning towards outlaw 2's. but considering terminator. might have to flip a coin.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

ol2 .....unless u go big on terms


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

ya if i went terms, i was thinkin bout testin the 34's but im pretty partial to outlaws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait to see


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll be keepin a close eye on this thread seeing as how Rage isn't far from my house. Cant wait to see what this rzr turns out like.


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Can't wait to see that thing sounds like its gonna be a beast. How big of a lift you puttin on it 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

well depends on which tire i decide. 6" if i go outlaw 2, if for some reason get a wild hair and decide to go 34" terms then ill prolly do a 8-10"...not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i like simple and im, too, partial to laws ....ha 6" w/ ol2's ....pwease! but then again in the back of my head something is telling me to tell you to go 8" w/ 34's cause it will be sexy-fied!


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I would go with terms and either 33 with 6" or 34 with 8" I've never had laws but either way its still gonna bad a** 


Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Cal3bCart3r said:


> i like simple and im, too, partial to laws ....ha 6" w/ ol2's ....pwease! but then again in the back of my head something is telling me to tell you to go 8" w/ 34's cause it will be sexy-fied!


lol same here but majority of me wants to keep it practical. 8" with 34" term = alot of wear and tear lol i hardly have time to work on my own stuff as it is lol


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

well then, to me, it sounds like 6" with either ol2's or atleast 33" terms


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

think ive decided to build a 5-6" lift to run with 29.5 laws. think ima go with these wheels


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like those M20's.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

cant wait... lol this will make me end up with a SxS


----------

